# Bit One Vs Bit Ten D



## xpsvwino

Does anyone know if there were any updates/improvements made to the internals (DAC's, DSP, firmware etc.) from the Bit One.1 to the Bit Ten D?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## sebberry

Interested in knowing as well.


----------



## TheDavel

From what I've been told the units shouldn't even be compaired... they are uniquely different from eachother... the Bit 10 isn't necessairly a replacement for the Bit 1... thats why the price point is $500-600 cheaper...

I'll try to get an expert from EAS in Colorado Springs to chime in...

Timothy/Sam- Batter up


----------



## xpsvwino

Larry Frederick of Elettromedia just confirmed that they share the same Dac's and processors and that the new models due in January would have updated processors.

Gary


----------



## dobslob

This will be a fun first post.

Tim and Sam asked me to post here abut differences between the two products. I am their Elettromedia rep, and installer for the past 27 years and spend a lot of time playing with audio with my very close friend Larry Frederick, allowing me a lot of access to many products before they are even announced.

The BitOne and BitTen can definitely be compared and do share the DACs and processors. The Bit one is an amazing product as we all know, but the design team gathered information from shops around the world and chose to add another few products to the Bit line to better suit some needs.

The BitTen allows high or low level inputs, just like the BitOne, however it allows only 4 channels of input, not the 8 (6 if using low level) of the BitOne. Also these inputs are on a wire harness and not on their own little removable plugs. (The same harness is used for power, remote and Bluetooth inputs.) The inputs are automatically summed and de-equalized just like on the BitOne. The BitTen only allows one Aux input, the BitOne offers two. The reduced number of inputs will work in many vehicles where full range signals, or basic high pass/low pass signals are found. It will also work with aftermarket sources with either full range or front and sub inputs, still allowing the adjustment of sub level from the deck.

The BitTen has manual input level adjustments on each of the input channels, the BitOne is done automatically by the unit. Keep in mind, neither unit is a line driver like some processors on the market. Both units combine signals and output a signal equal to the level of the input.

The BitTen has 5 channels of assignable output compared to the BitOne's 8. A very large number of the BitOne systems were used as a two-way plus a sub (often with an Audison LRx5.1k), or less often in a front and rear high pass with a sub system. The BitTen will allow either setup to be used.

Many of the BitOne systems were designed not using the DRC, the small dash mounted controller. Many systems simply didn't have a need for a separate volume, fade, balance, or sub level controls or the ability to switch between different DSP settings or inputs. The BitTen does not come with the DRC to control these functions, but it CAN be added simply by plugging into the port on the BitTen. It is available as a separate part through Elettromedia.

As a side to the number of systems where the DRCs were not used, the DSP settings can not be switched by the user. The install crew would get the system set and the head unit's controls can still be used for basic audio adjustments, making it easier to get back to the known good sound field. The BitTen has 2 DSP settings, not the 4 settings available on the BitOne.

Unlike the BitOne, the BitTen offers an adjustable delayed turn on and turn off and a way to access the aux input without using the DRC. 

Unlike the BitTen, the BitOne offers an eq curve for each aux input.

Both systems require the use of a PC to adjust the settings and sound field. There is different software for the different systems as well, and in all cases, the software is provided with the box. The BitTen software will work on a netbook without any modifications to the display settings, the BitOne software requires some basic registry editing to allow the software to fit on the screen.

The DSP portion is the same on both units with the exception of crossover slopes. The BitTen offers 6, 12, 18, and 24 db/octave slopes, the BitOne adds 30, 36, 42, and 48 db/octave slopes using Butterworth filtering. Using Linkwitz filtering changes the BitTen to 12 and 24, adding 36 and 48 with the BitOne.

For those interested in using a digital source, there will be a BitTen D available very soon. The BitTen D will add a toslink digital input to the BitTen features. Also, due to the nature of digital signals, the DRC is to be included with the BitTen D and needs to be used if the toslink input is used.

There is another benefit to the BitTen D if you use Audison Thesis amplifiers or the soon to be released Aidison Voce amplifiers with the optional digital input stage. If used with either of these amplifiers using the AC link and AD link, you get the same 8 channels of digital output that the BitOne offers. In these applications, the DRC actually controls the level of output at the amplifier through the AC link, as the AD link passes digital signals directly to the amplifiers.


----------



## xpsvwino

dobslob said:


> This will be a fun first post.
> 
> Tim and Sam asked me to post here abut differences between the two products. I am their Elettromedia rep, and installer for the past 27 years and spend a lot of time playing with audio with my very close friend Larry Frederick, allowing me a lot of access to many products before they are even announced.
> 
> The BitOne and BitTen can definitely be compared and do share the DACs and processors. The Bit one is an amazing product as we all know, but the design team gathered information from shops around the world and chose to add another few products to the Bit line to better suit some needs.
> 
> The BitTen allows high or low level inputs, just like the BitOne, however it allows only 4 channels of input, not the 8 (6 if using low level) of the BitOne. Also these inputs are on a wire harness and not on their own little removable plugs. (The same harness is used for power, remote and Bluetooth inputs.) The inputs are automatically summed and de-equalized just like on the BitOne. The BitTen only allows one Aux input, the BitOne offers two. The reduced number of inputs will work in many vehicles where full range signals, or basic high pass/low pass signals are found. It will also work with aftermarket sources with either full range or front and sub inputs, still allowing the adjustment of sub level from the deck.
> 
> The BitTen has manual input level adjustments on each of the input channels, the BitOne is done automatically by the unit. Keep in mind, neither unit is a line driver like some processors on the market. Both units combine signals and output a signal equal to the level of the input.
> 
> The BitTen has 5 channels of assignable output compared to the BitOne's 8. A very large number of the BitOne systems were used as a two-way plus a sub (often with an Audison LRx5.1k), or less often in a front and rear high pass with a sub system. The BitTen will allow either setup to be used.
> 
> Many of the BitOne systems were designed not using the DRC, the small dash mounted controller. Many systems simply didn't have a need for a separate volume, fade, balance, or sub level controls or the ability to switch between different DSP settings or inputs. The BitTen does not come with the DRC to control these functions, but it CAN be added simply by plugging into the port on the BitTen. It is available as a separate part through Elettromedia.
> 
> As a side to the number of systems where the DRCs were not used, the DSP settings can not be switched by the user. The install crew would get the system set and the head unit's controls can still be used for basic audio adjustments, making it easier to get back to the known good sound field. The BitTen has 2 DSP settings, not the 4 settings available on the BitOne.
> 
> Unlike the BitOne, the BitTen offers an adjustable delayed turn on and turn off and a way to access the aux input without using the DRC.
> 
> Unlike the BitTen, the BitOne offers an eq curve for each aux input.
> 
> Both systems require the use of a PC to adjust the settings and sound field. There is different software for the different systems as well, and in all cases, the software is provided with the box. The BitTen software will work on a netbook without any modifications to the display settings, the BitOne software requires some basic registry editing to allow the software to fit on the screen.
> 
> The DSP portion is the same on both units with the exception of crossover slopes. The BitTen offers 6, 12, 18, and 24 db/octave slopes, the BitOne adds 30, 36, 42, and 48 db/octave slopes using Butterworth filtering. Using Linkwitz filtering changes the BitTen to 12 and 24, adding 36 and 48 with the BitOne.
> 
> For those interested in using a digital source, there will be a BitTen D available very soon. The BitTen D will add a toslink digital input to the BitTen features. Also, due to the nature of digital signals, the DRC is to be included with the BitTen D and needs to be used if the toslink input is used.
> 
> There is another benefit to the BitTen D if you use Audison Thesis amplifiers or the soon to be released Aidison Voce amplifiers with the optional digital input stage. If used with either of these amplifiers using the AC link and AD link, you get the same 8 channels of digital output that the BitOne offers. In these applications, the DRC actually controls the level of output at the amplifier through the AC link, as the AD link passes digital signals directly to the amplifiers.


That's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for such a thorough post.
I suspected that Audison would tweek things for the better


----------



## SSQ

@dobslob - When the bit ten D was first announced it was in Audison's FDA materials (http://www.audison.eu/img/audison_FDA_eng.pdf) which supposedly offered up to 24/192k resolution. However, in the more recent sales materials: "http://www.raysmith.co.uk/media/catalog/category/bitTen_2011.pdf" it seems as though it actually only offers 24/48k resolution. Am I missing something? If not, why the change and is there any way to modify the bit ten D to do 24/192k?

-Kris


----------



## dobslob

The next BitOne will have the capabilities and specs you mention with FDA. We don't have any confirmation as to a date or if it may even be possible that there be a separate BitOne offered for that. I can't speak to a change in plans, but design wise the FDA falls closer to the BitOne's feature set.

Also, as a side note, the BitTen software is a bit easier to use as everything is available on one screen, so there is no switching.

Also, while the BitOne is a beautiful piece often highlighted in an install, the BitTen is built for function and looks like most black boxes.


----------



## dobslob

So, after all of that, I failed to mention that the BitTen D has only Toslink digital in and not a coaxial SPDIF (RCA), the BitOne offers both.


----------



## Chaos

Good to know, thanx for the info.


----------



## 2wheelie

Is there/will there be a way to use the Bitone.1 software on a Windows 7 machine?


----------



## dobslob

2wheelie said:


> Is there/will there be a way to use the Bitone.1 software on a Windows 7 machine?


Te BitOne software works very well on Windows7, it does need the drivers to be installed separately though. This is all covered on our website, under the support section.

Sorry, I can't post the link, I don't have enough posts in yet.


----------



## 2wheelie

I honestly never looked at the website, just took it for granted that the stuff posted here was correct. Thanks for letting me know otherwise.


----------



## ecbmxer

What is the expected retail for the regular BitTen?


----------



## dobslob

ecbmxer said:


> What is the expected retail for the regular BitTen?


BitTen Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price is $440.00

BitTen D Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price is $660.00

The DRC has a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price of $200.00


----------



## SSQ

What is the current resolution of the BitOne if using digital in/out to a thesis amp? Asked another way - what is changing in the BitOne to get it to 24/192?


Thanks,
Kris


----------



## dobslob

Currently the input and output are limited to 48kHz-24 bit. To make the change to 192kHz-24 bit there will be an upgraded processor and main board, as well as many other parts. It will be a whole new beast.


----------



## xpsvwino

dobslob said:


> Currently the input and output are limited to 48kHz-24 bit. To make the change to 192kHz-24 bit there will be an upgraded processor and main board, as well as many other parts. It will be a whole new beast.


Dobslob,
You have a private message
G


----------



## kyheng

AUDISON BIT ONE.1 SIGNAL PROCESSOR | eBay
AUDISON BIT TEN SIGNAL PROCESSOR | eBay
AUDISON BIT TEN D SIGNAL PROCESSOR | eBay
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-hi-res-56k-go-make-some-coffee-take-nap.html


----------



## sq_guru

I really need to test one of these Audison processors. I love my PXA, but these look awesome.


----------



## dobslob

I loved my PXA-H700/701s until I played with the Bit products. The Alpines soon got removed from every vehicle.


----------



## MacLeod

My H700 is giving some serious noise issues and was looking to move on. How is the BitOne in terms of noise?

I may have to use a head unit without an optical out so Ill likely be using RCA's. How does the BitOne do compared to the usual Alpine hissssssssssssss?


----------



## ecbmxer

Its good to see some comments on the Bit devices vs the Alpine. I was/am trying to decide on a used H701 vs getting a Bit Ten and was wondering about the quality of using RCA inputs (I don't have an optical, but would have AI-net if I used an Alpine processor). So I'm also interested in people's thoughts on using RCA inputs with your Bit One/Ten. (I wish Bit Tens would show up online at reasonable prices soon)


----------



## dobslob

To start with, for all it does, the BitTen has a very reasonable price. I paid more for the PXA-H700 or 701 combos in most of my vehicles and have since replaced all of them. The Bit products are leaps and bounds ahead of the Alpines that served me well for years. Dead silence in all of my vehicles with no music playing. I am using them with both analog and digital inputs and both digital inputs as well, all are dead quiet and zero work to get them that way.

Give one a shot, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ecbmxer

I probably will get one in the next couple months. I'm hoping to see some available online soon since I don't have a dealer near me.


----------



## redbaronace

Good stuff. Tagged for reference.


----------



## Rivers

Does anyone know where I can get one online? Results only seem to be from the UK sites.


----------



## dobslob

We do our best as a company to make sure that they are not available online. In fact, if you find one online you will likely end up with no warranty. You can find an authorized dealer close to you with the dealer locator at Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides


----------



## r e i g n

dobslob said:


> The BitTen software will work on a netbook without any modifications to the display settings, the BitOne software requires some basic registry editing to allow the software to fit on the screen.




So my question is, what registry edit do I have to do to get the Bit One software to fit my netbook screen? I also have a lower resolution screen in my dash for my carpc that I would like to fit the software on.


----------



## dobslob

I followed the link below. It hits every step along the way and has worked great on 7 or 8 netbooks I have done for dealers so far. I am no computer guy so unfortunately I probably can't tell you much more than that. Hopefully it will work for your carpc, and please post up if it does. 

1024x768 Resolution on NetBook with Windows 7 ~ CE's Geekbook


----------



## SouthernSlam2013

Hello,

Can I incorporate the Cambridge audio iD100 or the Arcam drDock into my system through the bit 10D and/or Voce 5.1 amp, by pulling the digital signal out of my iDevices and sending the digital signal to the Audison units for DAC?

Thank you.


----------



## file audio

Well any updates on the info about the bit ten? I have the money now to buy it on eBay but im not shure.. I know I can but the remote control later..but I need to know if it deserves the change.. worth this price or go for the bit one double priced?


----------



## dobslob

Whatever you do, don't buy it online. Giving up the warranty on a piece like this is just silly in my opinion. Most that we see online were shipped to Korea from the manufacturer in Italy and will not have any warranty in the US.


----------



## aholland1198

So, if I am running an active 3 way, tweet, mid, and sub... what are my advantages to purchasing a Bitone over the ten?

Also, if someone with a Bitone were helping me tune a ten with the DRC, would it be familiar to them?


----------



## ptannjr

The bitTen has 5 analog out. Tweet/mid/sub but if you have the bitTen D it has a digital out that has the 8 channels if your running audison amps with digital in. The standard BitTen does not have this digital out.

If your running standard analog input amps and want to run tweet/mid range/mid bass/sub then you will want to use the bitOne not the BitTen.

If you are doing the simple tweet/mid/sub you could use just the BitTen or the BitTen D. The "d" comes with the DRC controller and the digital in and out. 

If you Use the DRC with the Ten it gives you 2 different presets that can have different tunes. If you use the DRC with the One it has 4 presets


----------



## Coolcolombian

aholland1198 said:


> So, if I am running an active 3 way, tweet, mid, and sub... what are my advantages to purchasing a Bitone over the ten?
> 
> Also, if someone with a Bitone were helping me tune a ten with the DRC, would it be familiar to them?


I have a Bit Ten D and found out that if I want to run a 3 way active I would have to set ch 1,2 to be HP at around 250Hz and above and keep the pasive crossover to send signals to the 3" and the tweeters and ch 3,4 for my 6.5" and set them on a bandpass from 80Hz or 90Hz to 250Hz running active so the whole 3 way system won't be really active with a Bi Ten unless I get an Audison Voce amp and leave ch 1,2,3 and 4 for tweets and 3" mids respectively and use the digital out put to send signals to lets say an Audison Voce Duo amp to run the 6.5, then I could really have a 3 way active system but for the cost involve in getting the Audison amp is better buy a Bit One and have all 8ch available to use with whatever amps you have.

Also, to tune your bit ten you don't need the DRC controler, all you need is a laptop, to be honest I wish my Bit Ten D with the DRC had more tunning options, all it has is balance, fader, sub level and main level as well as letting you choose from two preset tunning settings. I hope they include two more memory settings along with a 3 band parametric EQ on the next software update for the DRC.


----------



## samual

Alpine processor sound more refine than Bit one/ten. Just my .02


----------



## dutchman79

I have a Pioneer AVIC-Z130BT in my girlfriends WRX. I want to go active 2 way up front plus a Sub. I will be using a JL HD900/5. So I only need 5 channels, not 8. 

Would the Bit Ten work for this application. How does the AVIC get wired to the Bit Ten?


----------



## Coolcolombian

It'll work perfect, all you need is the front and rear speaker wires and connect them to the High level input on the Bit Ten or use the front channel RCA cables and plug them into the AUX input of the Bit Ten. There is also an adaptor that Elettromedia sells for the high level inputs that gives you two pairs of RCA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchman79

Coolcolombian said:


> It'll work perfect, all you need is the front and rear speaker wires and connect them to the High level input on the Bit Ten or use the front channel RCA cables and plug them into the AUX input of the Bit Ten. There is also an adaptor that Elettromedia sells for the high level inputs that gives you two pairs of RCA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.


----------



## laoniu

Good to know, thanx for the info.





_______________________________
Welcome to my Fifa ultimate team coins site , I was a love of the game，as they are usually the most favorite thing to do.


----------



## WRX/Z28

samual said:


> Alpine processor sound more refine than Bit one/ten. Just my .02


Sounds like meaningless jibberish since you couldn't possibly have compared them under identical circumstances... Please only add factual details and not biased conjecture.


----------



## Bronson863

Can someone PLEASE help me! I have a 2013 F150 Lariat with the 8 inch screen in the dash. I am currently running stock headunit on my system. I have 8 10 Sundown neo pro v2's,8 Mclearn tweeters,Sundown 125.4 on tweets and Taramp6500HD on the mids. I am wanting to get rid of my external eq and processor to go with a audison but dont know which one i need. Please let me know which one i should get Thanks so much! oh ya i dont plan on running subwoofers for a very long time.


----------



## Bronson863

So that means I have speaker wires ran from headunit to processor in the rear of truck and rcas fronm processor to eq to amps.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Bronson863 said:


> Can someone PLEASE help me! I have a 2013 F150 Lariat with the 8 inch screen in the dash. I am currently running stock headunit on my system. I have 8 10 Sundown neo pro v2's,8 Mclearn tweeters,Sundown 125.4 on tweets and Taramp6500HD on the mids. I am wanting to get rid of my external eq and processor to go with a audison but dont know which one i need. Please let me know which one i should get Thanks so much! oh ya i dont plan on running subwoofers for a very long time.


must sound awesome.


----------



## Bronson863

not untill i get rid of this audiocontrol processor and Mclearn eq. then it will sound good. untill then sounds like crap! not gunna lie.


----------



## saridi

come listen to interested to know as well


----------



## rebar

Hi people..

Iv been lurking all over because at first, I wanted to use a laptop as a head unit in my vintage van. But now that I have seen all the nexus installs I think I'm going that route..

I don't have any equipment so I'm starting from scratch and everything is 50% off due to my divorce. 

Is the Bit one my best interface for notebooks/ipods/laptops?

I understand, and have found a local dealer who wants $1000.. I just don't know if the bit one is the cats meow ..

Anyone?


----------

